#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-26
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> )
<matti-007> non 0 )
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> belle è?
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> -:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-:)-
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> c'è neeessunoooooooooooooooooo????????????
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> sapete una cosa? ora capito che è divertente trollare ed ecco perchè mia sorella lo ha fatto ma io non l'avrei mai fatto se voi (tranne il grande ugone -:)) non mi aveste ignoorato (-:  ma dopotutto è solo una chat chissenefreag -:0
<matti-007> non miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> non miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> non miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> non miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<meetingology> matti-007: Error: "@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????" is not a valid command.
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<meetingology> matti-007: Error: "@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????" is not a valid command.
<meetingology> matti-007: Error: "@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????" is not a valid command.
<meetingology> matti-007: Error: "@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????" is not a valid command.
<meetingology> matti-007: Error: "@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????" is not a valid command.
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<meetingology> matti-007: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> @@ChanSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerv??????????????
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> leggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> leggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> leggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> leggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> cccccccccccccccccc
<matti-007> cccccccccccccccc
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> cxc
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> andatevene tutti a fanculo
<matti-007> {sospiro}
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> avanti bannatemi dapertutto
<matti-007> vi saluto midispice forse per tutto il trolling ma mi avete ignorato mi avete bannato ingiustamente non mi rispondete spero che seguirete il consigli di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/IrcLineeGuida di pulire i ban. Ciao un abbarccio
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-02
<DD3my> Ciao a tutti :)
<DD3my> Mi assento un attimo, a dopo :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-03
<DD3my> Buonasera :)
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-02-25
<Neik> ehi
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-03-03
<maxxx> salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2020-02-25
<Pierturello> Ciao, abbiamo creato una community chiamata Repressione Digitale, sulla rete decentralizzata Matrix. La  community è nata con lo scopo di risvegliare l'attenzione delle persone  riguardo alla privacy online e di diffondere la conoscenza della  crittografia, della sicurezza informatica e della decentralizzazione. Questo è il link della community, puoi passarlo a chi ti pare ovviamente: https://riot.im/app/#/group/+repressione
<Pierturello> -digitale:matrix.org
